#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Έρευση εργασίας για νέα Πολιτικό Μηχανικό

## araim

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι! 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να προσλαμβάνατε μια νέα πολιτικό μηχανικό ηλικίας 26 χρονών χωρίς πραγματική προϋπηρεσία ακόμη και αμισθί...και χωρίς να ανήκει στον κύκλο γνωριμιών σας ή να αποτελεί συγγενικό σας πρόσωπο....εδώ και ένα χρόνο σχεδόν ψάχνω και κανένα αποτέλεσμα...η στρατηγική μου για εύρεση εργασίας περιλαμβάνει αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο από τα γνωστά site αγγελιών, μέσω γνωστών και αποστολή βιογραφικού διαδικτυακά σε site τεχνικών εταιρειών και τεχνικών γραφείων...το παράδοξο όμως είναι ότι ακόμη και στις αγγελίες που δεν απαιτούν προϋπηρεσία δεν έχω θετική ανταπόκριση...ούτε καν πρόσκληση σε συνέντευξη.
Αν ήσασταν εσείς εργοδότες τι θα ξεχωρίζατε σε κάποιον για να τον προσλάβετε? Κάποια ορισμένα τυπικά προσόντα; (π.χ. γνώση σχεδιαστικών και στατικών προγραμμάτων). Την προθυμία και την όρεξη για εργασία; Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι πώς μπορεί να βγάλει κανείς άκρη χωρίς συστάσεις και απλά να βρει μια εργασία μόνο και μόνο για να συμπληρώσει μια προϋπηρεσία μερικών μηνών στο βιογραφικό του αρχικά χωρίς χρήματα. Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή χρήσιμη θα ήταν για μένα.
Στην Θεσσαλονίκη μένω αλλά υπάρχει δυνατότητα μετάβασης και σε άλλη πόλη λόγω συγγενών που μένουν εκεί (Πάτρα και Αθήνα). Έχω κάνει και εγγραφή στον ΟΑΕΔ και αίτηση σε προγράμματα...έχω χάσει το κουράγιο μου πλέον. Νομίζω ότι κάνω κάτι λάθος στην τακτική αναζήτησης εργασίας. 
Να πηγαίνω από γραφείο σε γραφείο αυτοπροσώπως μαζί με το βιογραφικό μου ή και αντίστοιχα από εταιρεία σε εταιρεία ή κάτι τέτοιο θα έφερνε σε δύσκολη θέση έναν υποψήφιο εργοδότη?.. έτσι απλά για να πω ότι εξάντλησα κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια.
Σκέφτομαι και για παρακολούθηση ενός μεταπτυχιακού για την απόκτηση κυρίως Msc και για επιπλέον μοριοδότηση στο δημόσιο. Δίκαιο και Μηχανική της Ενέργειας του Α.Π.Θ διατμηματικό σε συνεργασία με την Νομική Σχολή πώς σας ακούγεται?

----------


## johny_75

Την περίπτωση να έκανες έναρξη έστω με έδρα το σπίτι σου την έχεις σκεφτεί? Στην αρχή θα ασχοληθείς με τα ενεργειακά πιστοποιητικά και ίσως με κάποια αυθαίρετα. Αφού σε μάθει ο κόσμος θα κάνεις και μεγαλύτερες δουλειές, η πίτα των οποίων είναι προς το παρών πολύ περιορισμένη. Μην πάτε να δουλέψετε σε άλλον στην καλυτερη θα σας δινει ψιχουλα.

----------


## Xάρης

Τα παρακάτω ισχύουν για κάθε νέο συνάδελφο που αναζητά δουλειά.

1) Αν ψάχνεις δουλειά χωρίς αμοιβή *κάνεις ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ λάθος!
*
2) "_η στρατηγική μου για εύρεση εργασίας περιλαμβάνει αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο από τα γνωστά site αγγελιών, μέσω γνωστών και αποστολή βιογραφικού διαδικτυακά σε site τεχνικών εταιρειών και τεχνικών γραφείων..._"
Μαζί με σένα και χιλιάδες άλλοι συνάδελφοι, πολλοί με εμπειρία που δεν έχεις που θα πάνε για να προσφέρουν από την πρώτη μέρα και όχι για να μάθουν όπως εσύ.
Άλλοι μπορεί να μην έχουν εμπειρία όπως δεν έχεις και εσύ αλλά να έχουν α) πιο ισχυρό βιογραφικό, β) καλύτερη παρουσίαση του εαυτού τους, γ) καλύτερη προσέγγιση, δ) πιο ελκυστική προσωπικότητα ή και συνδυασμό των παραπάνω.

3) "_το παράδοξο όμως είναι ότι ακόμη και στις αγγελίες που δεν απαιτούν προϋπηρεσία δεν έχω θετική ανταπόκριση...ούτε καν πρόσκληση σε συνέντευξη._"
Δες το (2) παραπάνω: "_...__Άλλοι μπορεί να μην έχουν εμπειρία όπως δεν έχεις και εσύ αλλά να έχουν α) πιο ισχυρό βιογραφικό, β) καλύτερη παρουσίαση του εαυτού τους,..._"

4) "_Αν ήσασταν εσείς εργοδότες τι θα ξεχωρίζατε σε κάποιον για να τον προσλάβετε? Κάποια ορισμένα τυπικά προσόντα; (π.χ. γνώση σχεδιαστικών και στατικών προγραμμάτων). Την προθυμία και την όρεξη για εργασία;_"
*Συστάσεις* (δηλαδή εγγυήσεις), *βιογραφικό* (τυπικά προσόντα) και *προσωπικότητα* (ουσία). Μ' αυτή τη σειρά.
Η εμπειρία είναι πάντα χρήσιμη αν αναζητάς κάποιον που θέλεις να σου αποδώσει από την πρώτη μέρα και να σου φέρει χρήμα με την υπεραξία της εργασίας του.
Γνώση χειρισμού σχεδιαστικών και στατικών προγραμμάτων είναι χρήσιμη μόνο αν υπάρχουν τέτοιες ανάγκες στην εταιρία.
Δεν θα έπαιρνα ποτέ στο γραφείο μου κάποιον που θα μου έλεγε ότι δεν θέλει αμοιβή!
Δεν θα έπαιρνα ποτέ στο γραφείο μου κάποιον για να τον εκπαιδεύσω, να μου φύγει σε λίγους ή περισσότερους μήνες και να γίνει ανταγωνιστής μου, εκτός εάν ήταν συγγενής, φίλος ή ήμουν υποχρεωμένος σε αυτόν από τον οποίο θα έρχονταν συστημένος.
Θα προσλάμβανα κάποιον μόνο αν θεωρούσα ότι:
α) αργά ή γρήγορα θα μου έφερνε κέρδος, θα μπορούσε δηλαδή να κάνει τη δουλειά που του ανέθετα και 
β) θα περνούσα καλά μαζί του αν ήμουν υποχρεωμένος να τον συναναστρέφομαι καθημερινά. Με έναν μίζερο και μουρτζούφλη δεν είναι ευχάριστο να συνεργάζεσαι. Με ένα ευχάριστο τύπο με το χαμόγελο στα χείλη, αισιόδοξο, με χιούμορ, που μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ, ναι.
Άρα, πρέπει να απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα:
α) Μπορείς να κάνεις τη δουλειά που αναφέρεται στην αγγελία; Αν όχι, μπορείς να μάθεις να την κάνεις και σε πόσο χρόνο;
β) Η προσωπικότητά σου ταιριάζει με του εργοδότη σου ή με το κλίμα της εταιρίας;
*Επίσης, ποτέ μα ποτέ μη λες ότι πας για να αποκτήσεις εμπειρία και να εμπλουτίσεις το βιογραφικό σου*. Γιατί να σε πάρει κορίτσι μου στη δουλειά του κάποιος και να του φύγεις σε λίγους μήνες όταν θα μάθεις τη δουλειά; Ψυχικό κάνει; Εκτός εάν είσαι κουκλάρα και έχει άλλους σκοπούς.

5) "_Να πηγαίνω από γραφείο σε γραφείο αυτοπροσώπως μαζί με το βιογραφικό μου ή και αντίστοιχα από εταιρεία σε εταιρεία ή κάτι τέτοιο θα έφερνε σε δύσκολη θέση έναν υποψήφιο εργοδότη?.. έτσι απλά για να πω ότι εξάντλησα κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια._"
ΝΑΙ! Να στείλεις βιογραφικά, να πάρεις μετά τηλέφωνο να δεις ότι το έλαβαν και να ανοίξεις συζήτηση για τις ανάγκες τις εταιρίας σε προσωπικό και σε τρίτη φάση να πας και από τα γραφεία των εταιριών.
Σε μεγάλες εταιρίες που έχουν υπεύθυνο "ανθρώπινων πόρων" (HR) ζητάς ραντεβού μαζί του.

6) "_Σκέφτομαι και για παρακολούθηση ενός μεταπτυχιακού για την απόκτηση κυρίως Msc και για επιπλέον μοριοδότηση στο δημόσιο. Δίκαιο και Μηχανική της Ενέργειας του Α.Π.Θ διατμηματικό σε συνεργασία με την Νομική Σχολή πώς σας ακούγεται?_"
Ενδιαφέρον! Δεν γνώριζα καν την ύπαρξή του.
Προσωπικά θα έκανα πρώτα μια έρευνα αγοράς για το αν υπάρχει ζήτηση για τέτοιου είδους προσόντα σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό, αν βέβαια στόχος μου ήταν να αναζητήσω δουλειά και στο εξωτερικό.

Στην Ελλάδα η ανεργία είναι 25%. Στους νέους άνω του 50%. Στους μηχανικούς ίσως είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη και αυτό που δεν φαίνεται και δεν καταγράφεται είναι η *υποαπασχόληση*. Πάρα πολλοί συνάδελφοι, όχι μόνο νέοι αλλά και μεγαλύτεροι με εμπειρία δεκαετιών έχουν ξενιτευθεί. 
Οι δουλειές στην Ελλάδα έχουν περιοριστεί κυρίως σε άχαρα αντικείμενα όπως τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτων, ΠΕΑ, αδειοδοτήσεις καταστημάτων, εργασίες τεχνικού ασφαλείας κ.λπ..
Πόσοι μελετούν, πόσοι επιβλέπουν, πόσοι κατασκευάζουν.
Πόσοι απασχολούνται σε βιομηχανίες και βιοτεχνίες, πόσοι στο εμπόριο.
Με το φορολογικό και ασφαλιστικό καθεστώς δεν έχει νόημα να επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα η οποία έχει κατρακυλήσει στις τελευταίες θέσεις στην κλίμακα της ανταγωνιστικότητας.
Μόνοι τομείς που ακόμα επιβιώνουν είναι ο τουριστικός τομέας και ο πρωτογενής.

----------


## araim

Το έχω σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο αυτό αλλά καθώς δεν έχω άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος, πρέπει να είμαι σε συνεννόηση με κάποιο γνωστό μου μηχανικό για την υπογραφή της μελέτης, όπως κάνουν και μερικοί φίλοι μου και λαμβάνουν ένα μικρό ποσοστό από το κέρδος...ψίχουλα δηλαδή όχι πολλά...είναι στα σχέδια μου πάντως.
Επειδή η πίτα είναι πολύ περιορισμένη όπως λες και εσύ...δεν ξέρω και τι όφελος θα έχω μακροπρόθεσμα από κάτι τέτοιο...δεν το αποκλείω σαν επιλογή όμως.. είναι και αυτό μια αρχή.

----------


## araim

Συνάδελφε Χάρη ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις καίριες επισημάνσεις σου!...ήθελα μπω στον τρόπο σκέψης ενός εργοδότη και τα κριτήρια με τα οποία προσλαμβάνει..θα ακολουθήσω και το 5)..την προσέγγιση αυτή δεν την είχα επιχειρήσει. Αλλά γενικά οι θέσεις είναι πολύ περιορισμένες...δεν υπάρχει ζήτηση...και με άλλους που το έχω συζητήσει, φίλους ίδιας ηλικίας με μένα και μηχανικούς λίγο μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας από εμένα 35- 40 , πάνω κάτω τα ίδια ακούω και σε τεχνικές εταιρείες μόνο με συστάσεις.

----------


## CFAK

Προσυπογράφω όλες τις συμβουλες του Χάρη, ειδικά αυτες περί του απαράδεκτου της δωρεάν εργασίας.

Από τη δική μου εμπειρία (είμαι 40 ετών) θα πω συνοπτικά τα παρακάτω:

- Αν οι σπουδές σου ήταν ουσιαστικές και δεν πήρες απλώς το δίπλωμα, θα καταλάβεις ότι η γνώση είναι δύναμη. Θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή και θα δεις (και ας το ακους τώρα υπερβολικό) ότι θα δικαιωθείς.

- Η δημιουργία ενός δικτύου καλών συνεργατών (που τώρα σου λείπει) από τοπογράφους, εργολάβους κλπ είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική. Θα χτιζεται με την διαδοχική σου εμπειρία και συναλλαγή με συναδέλφους. Θα δίνεις και θα σου δίνουν εργασιακό αντικείμενο.

- Πριν 10 χρόνια ο θεσμός του υπάλληλου πολιτικού μηχανικού είχε νόημα λόγω των υψηλών τζίρων, ακόμα και των μικρομεσαίων γραφείων. Ένα μεσαιο μελετητικό γραφείο είχε τζίρο 1 εκατ. ευρώ ετησίως οπότε ήταν "εύκολη" η πρόσληψη ακόμη και 20 υπαλλήλων. Τώρα με το 1/10 του παραπάνω τζίρου τα περισσοτερα γραφεία φυτοζωούν άρα η πρόσληψη υπαλλήλου είναι η τελευταία τους σκέψη.

- Η γενιά των σημερινών εξηντάρηδων μηχανικών είναι η αιτία της σημερινής κρίσης. Σπάνια θα βρεις αξιόλογο μηχανικό μεταξύ τους. Εύκολο το χρήμα, τεράστιες οι αμοιβές οπότε ευκολότερη η μεταβίβαση του αντικειμένου σε μικρότερους υπάλληλους συναδέλφους παρά η εκπόνηση του τεχνικού αντικειμένου από τους ίδους. Αναλώθηκαν σε δημόσιες σχέσεις και διαπλοκή. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και λίγες λαμπρές εξαιρέσεις.

- Η γενιά των σημερινών σαραντάρηδων είναι σαφώς καλύτεροι μηχανικοί από τους παλιότερους αλλά δεν θα δουν ποτε τις αμοιβές ούτε την κοινωνική αναγνώριση των παλιότερων συναδέλφων. Προσπαθούν, όσοι δεν έχουν αλλάξει επάγγελμα, να ζήσουν με ένα λογικό εισόδημα. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι το πρόβλημα των αυθαιρέτων που δημιούργησαν και καρπώθηκαν από αυτό οι μηχανικοί της προηγούμενης γενιάς, ωστόσο το φορτωθήκαμε νομικά και τεχνικά οι νεότεροι μηχανικοι (και μάλλον και οι ακόμα νεώτεροι σαν εσένα) χωρίς φυσικά να αποκτήσουμε ποτέ το επίπεδο ζωής των παλιών μηχανικών

- Ελπίζω η νεώτερη γενιά των μηχανικών 25-35 ετών, να βρουν όσο μεγαλώνουν καλύτερες συνθήκες, κάτι που νομοτελειακά θα γίνει, αφού πλέον έχουμε πιάσει πάτο ως κλάδος.

- Στη σημερινή κατάσταση, εφόσον μένεις στη Θεσσαλονίκη, μπορείς ανέξοδα να ξεκινήσεις ένα μεταπτυχιακό. Τύπωσε και κάρτα επαγγελματική ώστε σιγά σιγά να δηλώνεις παρουσία.

-Στην πρώτη δουλειά που θα σου έρθει, μην πεις "δεν ασχολούμαι, δεν ξέρω". Την αναλαμβάνεις, με το συνακόλουθο άγχος επίδοσης, και την προχωράς με διάβασμα και ερωτήσεις προς παλιότερους συναδέλφους. Προσωπικά δεν αρνούμαι ποτέ βοήθεια σε νεότερους συναδέλφους και ξέρω ότι αντίστοιχα και άλλοι συνάδελφοι που έχουν περάσει από τη θέση σου γνωρίζουν τη δυσκολία του πρωτάρη και βοηθούν με προθυμία.

-Μην ασχολείσαι με βιογραφικά και λοιπά. Οι περισσότερες αγγελίες ψαρεύουν απλώς emails για διαφημιστικούς λόγους.

-Αν επιμένεις για δουλειά υπαλλήλου ψάξε σε μεγάλες ελληνικές κατασκευαστικές εταιρίες ή στο εξωτερικό.

----------

